
Apple is taking 94% of profits in the entire smartphone industry - ckurose
http://www.businessinsider.com.au/apple-94-percent-smartphone-industry-profits-canaccord-genuity-2015-11
======
na85
Samsung has nobody to blame but itself for the steady trickle of Android users
leaving the platform for greener pastures on the Apple side.

Samsung's bloated, poorly-performant "value adds" are the reason Android is
perceived to be laggy and unresponsive. Instead of just selling quality
devices with a polished, professional operating system, they seem to have this
pathological need to alter the vanilla Android install and bundle a bunch of
crapware with every release. They're the budget laptop maker of the mobile
space, like Dell used to be in the laptop space, back when the standard first
step after receiving a new laptop was (is?) to instantly reformat so you lose
all the OEM apps.

------
zzleeper
Anecdata:

After a few years with a great Nexus 4, my phone broke down and I switched to
a Moto G Pure (the best thing I could find on a short notice, as those Nexus
phones take a while to ship..)

It's a mostly _ok_ phone, but the devil is in the details.. some of which I
hate:

\- The phone's vibration feel like an earthquake. I got a case just to
ameliorate it and it still buzzes off everyone 100ft around me. Heck, I turned
it OFF for voice and alerts but it still somehow vibrates for whatsapp and
some games. Now I just don't play those games and have the phone in "do not
disturb mode" so it doesn't vibrate like crazy.

\- It has no led, so if I was away from the phone I can't see if I have an
alert without touching the phone (perhaps that's why they made it vibrate so
much? so that no matter where I am I know if I got a text?)

\- It still uses the previous version of android even though it's a 2 month
old phone which I just bought. This means no per-app permissions, etc.

So my point is.. yes you do need to get the details right! Just getting 95%
there is useless, and that's where Moto and Samsung are. Maybe if they go back
to only a few models they could get them right..

------
zzleeper
Another explanation: the android market is competitive, so there are no
extraordinary profits there left. It's like the salt market, etc.

